# Average Cost of Hip X-Rays for OFA



## Josiah Greene (Jun 7, 2008)

Dog in my avatar turns 2 years old on March 18th. I would am going to get him x-ray'd to send off to OFfA. I am deployed overseas right now, so my vet isn't easily reachable to easily inquire so I figured I'd see what others paid and garner a ballpark figure until I can get in touch with my vet.

Both his sire/dam were OFA Excellent so hopefully he can produce the same results.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

At my local vet, the cost of OFA hip and elbow x-rays with anesthesia is about $400-450 including the OFA filing fee. There is another vet further away that charges $88/x-ray ($176 for both) excluding the OFA fee. They will try without anesthesia but charge $130 if it is needed, making the total cost about $360 including OFA fees.


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

My vet charges about $180 for hips/elbows, this is digital and my vet emails the files direct to OFA (I just put my Mastercard # on the OFA forms to cover those fees). If sedation is necessary for the x-rays, it cost me about $100 extra


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I just paid $280 for hips and elbows including the OFA filing fee.

Steve


----------



## Sniper (Dec 13, 2005)

YardleyLabs said:


> At my local vet, the cost of OFA hip and elbow x-rays with anesthesia is about $400-450 including the OFA filing fee. There is another vet further away that charges $88/x-ray ($176 for both) excluding the OFA fee. They will try without anesthesia but charge $130 if it is needed, making the total cost about $360 including OFA fees.


You are paying out the nose for OFA on hips and elbows!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

WOW...I live in the wrong State! $550 here!


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Sniper said:


> You are paying out the nose for OFA on hips and elbows!


Only if they need to use anesthesia! It is only $176 without it. I used the same Vet for my "wild child" and they didn't need it for him.


----------



## tinman (Jan 31, 2009)

I just paid $203 w/ anethesia! This included the microchip and sending off.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Stillwater Minnesota, $189 hips. $132 elbows plus OFA fee.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

$180 hips and elbows no anesthesia +$40 to OFA.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

When you are giving prices for anesthesia, are you talking about the dog being put all the way out or just sedated? When we got the xrays done on our Chessie last summer, they just gave him a fairly mild sedative. He was floppy, but awake, and groggy for about 2 hours. The total cost for hip and hock xrays was $500. I thought it was high, but we don't have a lot of choice here!


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

wow I'm Lucky.

My Vet cost $175.00 for Hips and Elbows. this includes your Anistesha and the ofa filing.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Ou vet gave us an estimate of 550$$ Big bucks!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

$155.56 with anesthesia plus OFA fees. And a additional $30 to be microchipped. That was almost 2 years ago though.
Joe


----------



## Tstreg (Dec 28, 2005)

Ditto on Stillwater, MN, Same in Zimmerman, MN Plus anesthesia if needed. Buffalo MN is around $550 don't know many that go there.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Just did it. Light sedation, hips only was $98 plus the $30 to OFA.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Just did ours a month ago. Here in town the cheapest I could find was $380. And not many experienced vets that had actually done it in the past. I called around my club and got a referral to a vet 20 minutes from me, he has done quite a few... cost was $220 for hips & elbows.

Everything came back excellent! Cost is definately an issue, but make sure that the vet doing the films has been through the OFA process before so he/ she knows what OFA is after in films. His picture skills, could make a difference in what your dog scores. I would pay an extra $100 for a vet that has been successful in the past vs a vet that has never done a OFA film


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

$100 for hips and elbows plus OFA fees.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Just today.....$560 plus $40 for OFA and $95 for exam last week & Snap test, included PennHip as well. OUCH!!!!! But the good news is her hips/elbows look really GREAT!

Diane


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

250 here.




Richard


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

2tall said:


> When you are giving prices for anesthesia, are you talking about the dog being put all the way out or just sedated?


At my vet, they use Domitor, which is an injected sedation, and is reversed with Antisedan, the nice part with this type of sedation is they don't stay drugged up. Majority of my dogs have not needed sedation (and my vets prefer to do the x-rays without sedation if possible), but on the couple of mine that have needed sedation, they walked out of the clinic wide awake after.


----------



## Nic_Edlund (Feb 16, 2010)

Around $300 in Minnesota depending on vet. I ask them not to put my dogs under, if they have trouble I help them get the Xray. I don't like putting dogs under unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## TnSmokey (Mar 2, 2010)

It's 180 here complete. Xrays,sedation, and OFA Filing fees.


----------

